# Fernseher braucht besseren Sound



## Softy (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo liebe Audiophile 

Seit kurzem habe ich diesen Fernseher: Panasonic TX-L55ETW60 (mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin ).

Nun würde ich gerne den Sound etwas pimpen. Der Sitzabstand beträgt etwa 3,50m und es wäre eine Vorbereitung für ein 5.1-System vorhanden (also Kabeldosen jew. rechts und links vorne/hinten). Jedoch bin ich mir gar nicht mehr sicher, ob ich tatsächlich hinten Lautsprecher haben möchte, ich hatte mal irgendein Samsung 5.1-System und die hinteren Lautsprecher empfand ich dabei eher als störend, die waren aber auch recht blechern 

Budget liegt bei max. 500€, weniger ist besser. 

Bin gespannt auf Eure Vorschläge und sage  schomma Danke


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (6. Oktober 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/Edifier-S550-S...ienung/dp/B001ES3WW0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top hab ich an meinem wohnzimmer pc


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2013)

Das Edifier fällt flach da es nur analog zu nutzen ist. Ich habe an dem kleineren Bruder ein Edifier C2 dran. Wenn Faulheit siegt würde ich ein Stereosystem nehmen als 2.0 nehmen mit einer IR FB. Vielleicht so etwas wie dieses Edifier oder Microlab, jetzt mal so auf die schnelle


----------



## hodenbussard (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich habs einfach mit der Anlage von mir verbunden und nutze das auch nur mit einen 2.0 System (2x Quart 350 + 2x Sonny SS-MB 155) in Stereoverbund,bis Dato nix vermisst,weder beim Fernsehen noch beim Filme schauen.
Nicht jeder mag 5.1 er Systeme.Ich geb dir den Tip , probehören ist durch nichts zu ersetzen,vor allen nicht beim LS Kauf.


----------



## Icedaft (6. Oktober 2013)

Surroundsysteme gibt es komplett ab ca. 100€, was "brauchbares", was einem nicht direkt die Ohren wegscheppert gibt es ab ca. 450€. Wenn es was "vernünftiges" sein soll, was die Bezeichnung HiFi nur halbwegs verdient, dann sollten schon 1.500€ oder mehr auf dem Tisch liegen.

Für ca. 600€ gibt es so etwas:

Yamaha BD-Pack 498 (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten für 380€ 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B008MJ...ile?ascsubtag=forum&redirect=true&tag=pcgh-21


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Oktober 2013)

Dazu müsste man wissen ob die olle Küchenrolle auch einen Receiver besitzt


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2013)

Da 5.1 kein Muss ist -bei dem Preisrahmen halte ich es persönlich auch für alles andere als sinnvoll- wäre Stereo eine gute Alternative.
Wie man das schlussendlich aufbaut, z.B mit einer Soundbar oder Kompaktboxen (+ Verstärker/AV-Receiver) ist zunächst einmal egal, Probe hören wäre aber bei allen Varianten ratsam.

Neben dem Neukauf gäbe es dann auch noch den Gebrauchtkauf und Selbstbau, wobei man gerade mit Letzterem zu vergleichbaren Komplettlösungen einiges an Geld sparen kann oder natürlich alternativ Besseres für das gleiche Geld bekommt


----------



## Icedaft (6. Oktober 2013)

Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2013)

Also 5.1 fällt dann denke ich weg.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man wissen ob die olle Küchenrolle auch einen Receiver besitzt



Ja, habe ich, und zwar den hier (aber in schwarz und ohne Marienkäfer ): DENON DRA-F100.jpg

Hier die technischen Daten: Denon DRA-F 100 | Hifi-Wiki.de, keine Ahnung, ob ich den benutzen sollte oder kann. Der hat nur diese weiß-roten Chinch-Stecker als Anschlussmöglichkeit 

Wäre für etwas mehr Bumms ein 2.1 System nicht besser? Es darf schon basslastig sein, aber nicht übertrieben.

Was mir noch wichtig wäre, ist möglichst wenig Kabel- und Fernbedienungssalat. Im Moment hängt der Fernseher an der Wand und es sind keine Kabel zu sehen, weil sich hinter dem Fernseher ein Leerrohr für Strom und Satellit befindet. Das sollte nach Möglichkeit so bleiben, da muss ich aber erst mal schauen, wo das Rohr hinführt und ob noch Kabel durchpassen 

Gäbe es auch von Panasonic was passendes? Denn wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, bräuchte man mit diesem VIERA-Link keine weitere Fernbedienung. Also sowas in der Art: HiFi - SOUNDBAR - SC-HTB570 - Übersicht - Deutschland & Österreich


----------



## Icedaft (7. Oktober 2013)

Na ja, das Teil ist zumindest "Hausfrauenfreundlich" vom Design und Größe her. 

Eigentlich mehr ein Ersatz für die Fernsehlautsprecher, welche aufgrund der immer flacher werdenden Baugrößen der Panel nicht mehr vernünftig intern untergebracht werden können.

Besser als die integrierten Lautsprecher? - Bestimmt! 

Eine vernünftige Alternative für ein System aus Einzelbausteinen? - Nur wenn Design, unsichtbarer Einbau und der Preis an vorderster Stelle stehen.

Im Grunde (von deinen Aussagen her) hast Du dein System schon gefunden, alles andere wäre mit mehr Geld und Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Im Grunde (von deinen Aussagen her) hast Du dein System schon gefunden, alles andere wäre mit mehr Geld und Aufwand verbunden.



Festgelegt habe ich mich auf das Teil noch nicht, sonst würde ich ja hier nicht nachfragen  Ich dachte halt nur, dass es praktisch wäre, ohne weitere Fernbedienung und Kabelsalat.

Aber Du hast schon recht, es sollte in Richtung Design und wenig Aufwand gehen, also eine Soundbar oder ähnliches, natürlich nur, wenn es da was brauchbares gibt.


----------



## Icedaft (7. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht hilft das ein wenig:

Standpunkt - video-Magazin


----------



## FatalEvent (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich wuerd mal die soundbar von sony testen. HT-CT260

hat ne remote, nen wireless subwoofer mit aureichend rums (movies) und verschieden sound-modie und BT fuers smartphone/tablet.
kommt mit optischem kabel zum anschluss am tv..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2013)

Bei Design und Montagefaulheit bleibt quasi nur die Soundbar. Der Receiver ist da leider nicht zu nutzen da der Soundausgang optisch Digital ist und Scart ist ja ein verkappter HDMI. Ich würde mal versuchen ob man die von Panasonic mal belauschen könnte ob es den Ansprüchen reicht. Wenn du neben dem Receiver schon brauchbare Boxen besitzt und Digital eh keine Geige spielt, würde ich von Scart auf einen Scart to Cinch Adapter oder mit Kabel ( Out würde dabei völlig reichen ) nehmen und diesen an Aux oder ähnlich an den Receiver anklemmen. Würde auf die Art nur wenige Taler kosten, und ich habe so auf die Art das Edifier C2 an geklemmt. Normalerweise würde Stereo völlig reichen und man hätte das volle Klangspektrum mit genug Bass ohne das es aufdringlich wird. Vielleicht also erst mal die 10 Taler Version testen


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

Gute Idee, werde ich mal ausprobieren, solche Stecker müsste ich noch im Keller rumliegen haben.

Wobei ich glaube, dass der Fernsehr das Signal nur über HDMI oder den optischen Soundausgang an eine externe Quelle ausgeben kann  Aber ich werd's mal testen


----------



## Stepp0 (8. Oktober 2013)

Also ich habe einen Yamaha Receiver mit 5.1 und bin voll und ganz zufrieden! Habe alles per HDMI angeschlossen. Kostet im Schnitt 500 €
Damit kann man gut leben wenn man nicht high end benötigt!!!  Auf jedenfall angenehmer als die Teller boxen in einem LED Fernseher


----------



## soth (8. Oktober 2013)

Stepp0 schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen Yamaha Receiver mit 5.1 und bin voll und ganz zufrieden! Habe alles per HDMI angeschlossen. Kostet im Schnitt 500 €
> Damit kann man gut leben wenn man  nicht high end benötigt!!!


kaum Anspruch an Klangqualität hat. 
Von "High-End" sind wir da noch ganz weit weg 

@softy 
Selbstbau kommt also nicht in Frage?
Dich hätte ich eher als Bastler eingeschätzt


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> @softy
> Selbstbau kommt also nicht in Frage?
> Dich hätte ich eher als Bastler eingeschätzt



Wenn Du mit Selbstbau die separate Zusammenstellung von Receiver und Boxen meinst, könnte ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen  

Wenn Du allerdings meinst, ich soll in den Baumarkt rennen und Sperrholzplatten für den Selbstbau von Boxen kaufen, würde ich das eher ausschließen


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab an meinem TV eine Edifier S530 in weiß hängen, am optischen Ausgangs des Fernsehers. Einzige Kleinigkeit die mich stört, wenn die integrierten Fernsehlautsprecher an sind + die S530 hab ich eine verzögerung des Sounds auf der Edifier, gefühlte halbe Sekunde versatz. Gibt dann nen lustigen Hall-Effekt, stört mich aber weniger, da meist die integrierten LS laufen und die Edifier nur zugeschalten wird wenn sichs lohnt. 

Die Anlage in weiß kann ich nur empfehlen, grad der Sub verschmilzt so unauffällig mit der Wand. Soundtechnisch werden MEINE Ansprüche bedient, möchte da kein Urteil fällen, P/L war für mich hier etwas entscheidender. 

Hab meine S530 damals gekauft als Edifier grad groß wurde, also bei mir stimmt die Qualität, das Teil hab ich nun etwas um die 3 Jahre in Betrieb ohne Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

Den Edifier S530 habe ich schon mal live gesehen/gehört, ist nicht schlecht  Aber eine halbe Sekunde Verzögerung und Hall-Effekt geht ja mal gar nicht 

Das hier habe ich noch entdeckt, finde ich ein interessantes Feature, wenn man die Lautsprecher abnehmen kann und dann kabel- und batterielos ein echtes 5.1 (bzw. eher 3.1) Setup hat: Philips Fidelio HTL9100 Soundprojektor (HTL9100/12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie ließ sich das auch umgehen oder abstellen. Ich nutz aber eh nur entweder die Edifier oder die integrierten daher fällts nur im Umschaltmoment ins Gewicht. Sicherlich will nicht jeder so einen Kompromiss eingehen, kann ich verstehen, aber extrem schlimm ists nun wirklich nicht.

(Wenn ich mich recht entsinne erzeugt mein TV diese Verzögerung am optischen Ausgang, muss da noch iwas umstellen, mein Problem liegt also weniger an der Edifier als an der Soundeinstellung meines TV.)


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

Achso, na dann. Würde mich irgendwie ziemlich aufregen, wenn bei Filmen die Sprache nicht lippensynchron übertragen wird. 

@soth
Wie würde denn eine Eigenbaulösung aussehen?


----------



## Icedaft (8. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit Selbstbau die separate Zusammenstellung von Receiver und Boxen meinst, könnte ich mich dazu hinreißen lassen
> 
> Wenn Du allerdings meinst, ich soll in den Baumarkt rennen und *Sperrholzplatten *für den Selbstbau von Boxen kaufen, würde ich das eher ausschließen



Dieses Wort hat Dich soeben für den Selbstbau disqualifiziert.... ->MDF wäre da eher das Mittel der Wahl...


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Dieses Wort hat Dich soeben für den Selbstbau disqualifiziert.... ->MDF wäre da eher das Mittel der Wahl...


 
Ach, Holz ist Holz   Aber Selbstbau kommt eh nicht in Frage, nur eben höchstens die Zusammenstellung verschiedender Komponenten 

Naja, ich werde in den nächsten Tagen auf jeden Fall mal in den MM gehen und probehören, ob diese Soundbars für mich ausreichend wären. Aber weitere Vorschläge sind hier natürlich willkommen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2013)

Probiere es doch einfach mal aus mit dem Scart - Anschluss, hast ja nix zu verlieren wenn Stereo reicht. Allen Zweiflern zum trotz es funktioniert. Wolltest du denn ev. auch 5.1?


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Probiere es doch einfach mal aus mit dem Scart - Anschluss, hast ja nix zu verlieren wenn Stereo reicht. Allen Zweiflern zum trotz es funktioniert. Wolltest du denn ev. auch 5.1?


 
Ja, ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, nur hätte ich schon gerne so virtuellen Surround-Sound. Da bin ich halt ein Marketing-Opfer  Und ich finde schon, dass es einigermaßen gut funktioniert mit dem virtuellen Surround.

Ja, 5.1 ist nach wie vor eine Option. Die entsprechenden Anschlüsse hätte ich ja im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann würde ich im Moment auf Stereo setzen und sparen, bis Du Geld für ein vernünftiges 5.1 Setup hast...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2013)

Daher das Haus, virt. Hackbraten essen und virt. Löcher stopfen . Beim reinen TV schauen wäre es mir egal aber bei den Filmkonserven muss es schon 5.1 für große Jungs sein. Nur müsste man da mehr Dublonen erbeuten


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

Das Geld ist nicht das primäre Problem  Nur ist mir der Sound jetzt nicht so wichtig, dass ich dafür Tausende € ausgeben möchte.  Ich will einfach nur eine spürbare Verbesserung zum Sound-Matsch der Fernsehlautsprecher, aber das dürfte ja nicht allzu schwer sein 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Daher das Haus, virt. Hackbraten essen und virt. Löcher stopfen . Beim reinen TV schauen wäre es mir egal aber bei den Filmkonserven muss es schon 5.1 für große Jungs sein. Nur müsste man da mehr Dublonen erbeuten


 
Also bis 750€ wäre noch OK, mehr ist es mir aber nicht wert.


----------



## soth (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann geh erstmal Probe hören -wenn möglich auch ordentliche Lautsprecher- und dann schauen wir mal, wie du dann über Sound denkst 

Btw. mit Selbstbau meinte ich natürlich das Zimmern von Gehäuse & Löten der Weiche + Finish.
Das bietet einfach ein super P/L Verhältnis, macht Spass und man ist nicht auf den 08/15 Kramm beschränkt.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Dann geh erstmal Probe hören -wenn möglich auch ordentliche Lautsprecher- und dann schauen wir mal, wie du dann über Sound denkst


 
Mach ich  Vielleicht schaffe ich es schon heute nachmittag oder abend in den MM.



soth schrieb:


> Btw. mit Selbstbau meinte ich natürlich das Zimmern von Gehäuse & Löten der Weiche + Finish.
> Das bietet einfach ein super P/L Verhältnis, macht Spass und man ist nicht auf den 08/15 Kramm beschränkt.



Achso, ja...nee  Am Ende gefällt mir der Sound nicht, dann stehe ich da mit meinen (vermutlich potthässlichen) Boxen und umtauschen würde sich auch als eher schwierig erweisen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2013)

Beim Receiver ev. so ein Modell und bei den Boxen ev. so etwas in der Art. Kannst ja mal im Blöd - Markt lauschen


----------



## Icedaft (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es etwas spacig sein darf:

KEF KHT 2005.3 hochglanz schwarz bei CSMusiksysteme

Allerdings fehlt dann noch ein kleiner AVR dazu.

Onkyo TX - NR 525 schwarz bei CSMusiksysteme


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas spacig sein darf:
> 
> KEF KHT 2005.3 hochglanz schwarz bei CSMusiksysteme



Die sehen gut aus  Gibt es auch eine Kombination aus Receiver und BluRay Player? Dann hätte ich nur eine Kiste rumstehen  Und wenn es geht mit Audio Return Channel, dann kann ich auf eine weitere Fernbedienung verzichten (glaub ich ).


----------



## Icedaft (8. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es, aber ob Dir die Optik den Preis wert ist ?

Denon Cara S-5 BD schwarz (Blu-ray) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

http://www.amazon.de/Kenwood-BDR-A7...id=1381231953&sr=1-9&keywords=bluray+receiver

Ohne BluRay, aber kompakt: Marantz NR1504/N1B Slim-line 5.1 AV-Receiver (85 Watt, HDMI, Netzwerk mit AirPlay/Spotify) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Der Kenwood sieht in Verbindung mit den KEFs mal gar nicht schlecht aus....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du auf All in One stehst könnte ev. das Panasonic was sein. Gibt es auch bei Snickers ähh Mars ähh Saturn.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Oktober 2013)

Zeig die nicht deiner Frau - die werden sofort adoptiert... http://www.podspeakers.dk/


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Zeig die nicht deiner Frau - die werden sofort adoptiert... http://www.podspeakers.dk/



Ähm naja. Meine Frau würde sie eher in den gelben Sack entsorgen 

Also ich habe mir jetzt gerade im Keller einen Wolf nach einem Scart-auf-Cinch-Adapter gesucht, und als ich endlich einen gefunden hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass der Fernseher gar keinen Scart-Anschluss hat  

Naja, ich habe noch einen Klinke-auf-Cinch-Adapter gefunden und den am Kopfhöreranschluss des Fernsehers angeschlossen. Auf "Aux" war es natürlich viel zu leise und auf "Phono" eine Katastrophe 

Daher fahre ich jetzt mal in den Mediamarkt und werde probehören. Stay tuned 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn du auf All in One stehst könnte ev. das   Panasonic  was sein. Gibt es auch bei Snickers ähh Mars ähh  Saturn.



Sieht auch gut aus  Man, je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto schwieriger wird die Entscheidung  Ich glaube, ich kaufe jetzt einfach irgendeinen Scheiß im Mediamarkt, dann habe ich wieder mehr innere Ruhe


----------



## soth (8. Oktober 2013)

Was ich mir schon die ganze Zeit verkneife, aber jetzt doch sage:
Sowas kauft man doch nicht nach Aussehen, sondern nach Klang 
Insofern kann ich hier die meisten Empfehlungen auch keineswegs nachvollziehen...

Falls du doch -aus welchem Grund auch immer- nach Design kaufen möchtest, dann such dir irgendwas raus, was dir gefällt.
So einfach ist das.


----------



## Icedaft (8. Oktober 2013)

Soth. Hätte ich ihm eine Anlage nach Klang zusammengestellt, wäre er bei mir nicht unter knapp 2.000,--€ rausgekommen (BD-Player nicht eingeschlossen...).

Wenn eine Frau im Haus ist, du wirst dich wundern wie die Entscheidungen plötzlich in andere Richtungen beeinflusst werden...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Panasonic müsste aber einen Adapter besitzen, HDMI auf Scart ( AV1 Scart - Adapter ).


----------



## soth (8. Oktober 2013)

Zweifelsohne beeinflusst so ein weibliches Wesen die Entscheidungen (mehr oder weniger stark) 
Das heißt aber nicht, das ich deswegen auf Klang verzichten würde, die Anlage würde nur einfach teurer und der Prozess der Auswahl wesentlich schwieriger


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Was ich mir schon die ganze Zeit verkneife, aber jetzt doch sage:
> Sowas kauft man doch nicht nach Aussehen, sondern nach Klang
> Insofern kann ich hier die meisten Empfehlungen auch keineswegs nachvollziehen...
> 
> ...



Ja,  Du hast ja recht   Also ich war grad im MM und habe einige  Sachen probegehört. Was DEFINITIV rausfällt, sind Soundbars jeglicher  Art  Die machen zwar einen ordentlichen Bumms, aber die Höhen sind  alle nur Matsch. Was ebenfalls ausscheidet, sind die Surround-Systeme  von Panasonic, Sony usw., ebenfalls minderwertiger Sound.

Es wird nun also  definitiv ein 5.1 System  Das hier fand ich toll:  Harman Kardon BDS 775 schwarz, und gibt  es im MM im Moment für 999€  Sehr sauberer Klang und Kombination  BluRay/Receiver.

Ebenfalls nicht schlecht war ein Surroundsystem von JBL, habe aber die Bezeichnung vergessen  Also denke ich, dass ich etwas tiefer in die Tasche greife und morgen das Harman System kaufe. Eure Meinung?



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Panasonic müsste aber einen Adapter besitzen, HDMI auf Scart ( AV1 Scart - Adapter ).



Tatsache  Dann probiere ich es später nochmal aus 

edit: funktioniert nicht  Ich kann den Adapter nur an den AV1-Anschluss klemmen, und da kommt kein Sound raus


----------



## T'PAU (8. Oktober 2013)

Dann komme ich mit meinem Vorschlag von sog. "Drunterstell-Soundlösungen" wohl zu spät. 

Ich erwähne hier trotzdem mal die Quadral Magique.
Dann gäbe es noch den Denon DHT-T100 oder die Bose Solo (die ich habe).
Die Solo dürfte aber bei deinem 55-Zöller zusammenbrechen! 

ZVOX gibt's hierzulande ja leider nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2013)

Gut das mit den Billiglösungen war ja irgendwie abzusehen das es weder Fisch noch Fleisch ist. Was hast du denn für einen Adapter dran bzw Stecker, der muss definitiv Audio / Video Out bieten. Ich nutze den Anschluss ja.
Ich würde dann doch wenn die Heimlösung auch nicht gefällt wirklich zu einem 5.1 Receiver greifen mit einem vielleicht kompakten 5.1 System


----------



## Icedaft (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Vollständigkeithalber:

Yamaha BD-Pack 598 (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde, sofern es der Geldbeutel zulässt, den Kenwood mit den KEFs kombinieren.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für einen Adapter dran bzw Stecker, der muss definitiv Audio / Video Out bieten. Ich nutze den Anschluss ja.



Es ist schon ein Adapter, auf dem Audio/Video Out steht. Aber ich kann das Ding nur am AV1-Anschluss anschließen, und da tut sich nix.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich würde, sofern es der Geldbeutel zulässt, den Kenwood mit den KEFs kombinieren.



Wäre eine stylische Lösung, aber das wäre wieder ein Schuss ins Blaue, weil ich die nicht probehören kann  Und seit heute weiß ich, wie wichtig probehören ist 


@icedraft

Also die KEF-Laustsprecher kommen in die engere Wahl. Konntest Du die schon mal probehören?

Wäre das ein dazu passender BluRay Receiver? --> http://geizhals.de/yamaha-brx-610-schwarz-a679975.html


----------



## Icedaft (9. Oktober 2013)

Ein Freund von mir hat dieses System von KEF. hifisound eShop   -  KEF KHT 3005 SE UNI-Q SET MIT SUBWOOFER   A

Mir persönlich hat es sehr gut gefallen - sowohl sound- als auch designtechnisch. 

Das lässt jetzt keinen direkten Rückschluss auf das von mir gepostete System in Verbindung mit dem von Dir geposteten BD-Receiver zu, aber beide Komponenten kommen von keinem Billighersteller und bei Erwerb über das Internet, kannst du sie im Zweifelsfalle immer noch zurückschicken.

Einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.

Anmerkung: Wenn du Wert auf Airplay oder allgemein auf eine Bedienung über ein Smartphone oder Tablet legst, mußt du Dich leider nach getrennten Komponenten (Receiver und BD-Player) umschauen. -> Diese integrierten Modelle sind alle im Auslauf begriffen und meist noch nicht per Smartphone/Tablet zu bedienen.

Nur mal als Beispiel:

RX-S600 - AV-Receiver / Verstärker - Yamaha - Österreich


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ne herkömmliche Soundbar wegfällt, wäre sowas vlt. ne Lösung?
Onon

Erfordert ein bißle Handarbeit ist aber dafür individuell gestaltbar und technisch weniger Soundbar als eher ein Stereosystem in einem breiten Gehäuse.


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich war gestern unvernünftig und habe mir das Harman Kardon BDS 775 gekauft 

Auch wenn ich mich nun für etwas anderes entschieden habe, vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen, v.a. an Icedaft, soth und den Doc 

Gestern habe ich damit den ersten Film geschaut, ist schon ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht  Von allen Seiten kracht es, das ganze Wohnzimmer vibriert und man denkt, man sitzt auf dem Subwoofer  Zum Musikhören taugt es schon auch, wenn man nicht sehr hohe Ansprüche hat. 

Ein paar Nachteile gibt es aber auch, der Lüfter ist zwar recht leise, aber hörbar, wenn es ruhig im Raum ist. Die Bedienung ist nicht sehr intuitiv, aber nach ein paar Blicken ins Handbuch geht es schon. Die Testsounds zum automatischen Einstellen der Lautsprecher sind abartig laut. Da hilft nur, den Test zu starten und dann schnell wegzurennen


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Oktober 2013)

Oha, na mal sehen wie lang du den Lüfter erträgst. 
Wenn aus dem Rauschen ein Brummen wird wirst du bestimmt wahnsinnig.  

Aber viel Spaß mit deiner Anlage, sieht schon schick aus.


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2013)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Oha, na mal sehen wie lang du den Lüfter erträgst.
> Wenn aus dem Rauschen ein Brummen wird wirst du bestimmt wahnsinnig.



Naja, leises Luftrauschen bin ich gewohnt, da wir eine Lüftungsanlage im Haus haben. Es ist also eh nie absolut still im Wohnzimmer, und wenn ich auf dem Sofa sitze, vermischt sich das Geräusch des Lüfters mit der Lüftungsanlage zu einem auszuhaltenden Rauschbrei  




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber viel Spaß mit deiner Anlage, sieht schon schick aus.


 
Danke  Jetzt muss ich nur noch 2 Wäscheklammern besorgen, damit ich meine Lippen am Hemdkragen anklemmen kann. Sonst sitze ich beim Filme gucken die ganze Zeit mit einem grenzdebilen Dauergrinsen auf dem Sofa


----------



## Icedaft (10. Oktober 2013)

Handtuch auf den Boden legen damit der Sabber sich nicht unkontrolliert verteilt.... Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Softy (10. Oktober 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Handtuch auf den Boden legen damit der Sabber sich nicht unkontrolliert verteilt.... Viel Spaß damit.



Werde ich machen 

Danke  Und danke auch für Deine guten Beiträge


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2014)

So. (Ernüchternder) Zwischenbericht nach nicht mal 1/4 Jahr :

Der Lüfter fängt nach ca. 15 Minuten an zu rattern.
 
Das Gerät schaltet neuerdings nach etwa 30 Minuten von alleine ab.

Der Surround-Modus funktioniert nicht mehr (Bisher funktionierte der 5.1 Modus in der Sound-Einstellung "original", wenn das Eingangssignal dies unterstützt. Seit Kurzem funktioniert der 5.1 Sound nur noch über die Einstellung "Dolby Pro Logic II").

Ich habe den Receiver heute zum Mediamarkt gebracht, mal schauen, wie lange die RMA dauert


----------



## crae (8. Januar 2014)

Normalerweise hast du das erste halbe Jahr kein Problem bei der Rückgabe, sollte also reibungslos funktionieren.

mfg, crae


----------



## Zwerx (8. Januar 2014)

Falls du dich entscheiden solltest, das ganze zurück zu geben, kann ich nur Teufel empfehlen!
http://m.teufel.de/heimkino/theater-100-mk3-5.1-set-cinema-p9955.html

Oder eins der thx Systeme! Da hast du den gleichen "Sabbereffekt"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2014)

Er hat aber eine All in One Lösung mit BR Receiver, da würden die Teufel nix bringen.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2014)

Ich kann es doch nach fast 3 Monaten nicht einfach zurück geben  Ich kann höchstens auf einer Wandlung bestehen, aber auch nur falls sie es nach 3x RMA immer noch nicht gebacken kriegen (glaub ich ) Aber ich hoffe, dass es nicht soweit kommen wird, denn ansonsten bin ich mit der Anlage ja zufrieden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2014)

Naja musst du eben die Filme mit einer Taschenlampe abspielen und selber singen. Mit Glück dauert es ja nicht so lange mit der RMA


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Naja musst du eben die Filme mit einer Taschenlampe abspielen und selber singen. Mit Glück dauert es ja nicht so lange mit der RMA



Ja, der MM-Typ meinte, dass es im Schnitt 14 Tage dauert. Mal abwarten  Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden


----------

